# Pack goat saddle building instructions



## Eddie (Aug 17, 2012)

I would greatly appreciate if anyone is able to share or guide me to some instructions on how to build a pack goat saddle.

I'm looking for this as a 4-h project.

Thanks a million.


----------



## ryorkies (May 4, 2010)

Eddie:
I suggest you buy Northwests economy kit.
Because it comes with the straps and cinch.

You still get the sense that you built it. with out
the headache.


----------



## Eddie (Aug 17, 2012)

Thanks so much- This was very helpful.

- Eddie


----------

